#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Do you know what is programmatic advertising?

## Bhavya

programmatic advertising typically refers to the way of using software to automatically buy and optimise digital advertising rather than directly buying from ad publishers. Programmatic advertising is designed to replace human negotiations with AI-optimisation and machine learning. It will improve efficiency and transparency to both the advertiser and the publisher. Guys if you want to know more about programmatic advertising, feel free to ask your doubts here.

----------

